# Siamese litter 2



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I have my second siamese litter due in the next 1-2 days!

Here are a few pics of very pregnant mother:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Mum is beautiful!  Good luck with your litter.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, also got a reverse siam due! exciting!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

man she is about to pop


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Wow she's huge! Good luck with your litter  she's got lovely markings x


----------



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks beautiful good luck with the litter


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

What a lovely mouse balloon, im sure she will throw some stunners.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I do hope so, they will then be the start of blue points. But she is even larger now she literally has no neck just like some eyes popping out of a ball... Like a spacehopper!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

is she one of the ones you got from me? if so there is a possibility she carries blue so you may be lucky and get some blue points a generation early.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> is she one of the ones you got from me? if so there is a possibility she carries blue so you may be lucky and get some blue points a generation early.


She is yeah, exciting then ill keep you updated!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

So pretty...and so pregnant! Lucky you to have such beautiful mice =D Wish there were Siamese around here.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

She gave birth last night to what appears to be a litter of 15! Ill check after work, get pics and update!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So she ended up with 21 and here is a pic:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

And this is you whos mice dont breed!

Thats a freaking big litter.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh... my! That is a huge litter!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

It is a large litter but she was massive in the end. Very pleased!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

just a quick pic update, you may notice the black in there which was used in their lines for the points.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Surprising to see just the one black out of that many! Did you decide to keep them all on her?


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

yes and no, all have been kept but over 2 milk producing does.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh that's good. I was going to say, 21 babies for one mum, _and_ they look so good would be a huge shock. Beautiful babies.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

OMG! Mine have never had that big a litter! Congrats and only the one black too. Starting to think mine are just trying to annoy me now lol


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> OMG! Mine have never had that big a litter! Congrats and only the one black too. Starting to think mine are just trying to annoy me now lol


well these are my stock obtained from yourself, so ill be using her again for sure haha her first litter as well. Very Pleased!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

wow congrats on the huge litter


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

quick update, they are abit smaller than the others of their age but that is expected due to litter size! also terrible pics as it is impossible to get a good pic of over 20 mice who are never still.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Looking good


----------

